# copyrights&co



## LukeP (5. Februar 2005)

hallo! aus spass an der freude baute ich mir eine eigene homepage zusammen. da ich selbst fotographiere & mir auch sehr gern bilder anschau, dachte ich mir ich binde auch einige meiner gesammelten favoriten mit in die seiten ein. nun habe ich mir zuletzt die frage gestellt, wie es sich genau mit den copyrights verhaellt. beispielsweise habe ich neben eigenen auch manche bilder der 'world press photo'' sammlung integriert - mit deutlichem hinweis auf den fotographen. nur reicht das aus? ich selbst wuerde es als werbung fuer den knippser empfinden & will dabei nichts anderes als diese photographien vorzustellen bzw. menschen dafuer zu begeistern. aber nichts desto trotz bin ich mir unsicher, ob das die gesetzeslage nicht anders sieht. aehnlich stellt sich die frage mit musikvideos oder pressephotos .. vielleicht weiss jemand von euch mehr .. am besten bevor der staatsanwalt bei mir klingelt 
viele gruesse


----------



## hpvw (5. Februar 2005)

Was Musikvideos angeht, sehe ich das am ehesten als Problem.
Bei den Fotografen ist es wohl das beste, Du schreibst sie per Mail an und fragst, ob und in welchem Umfang (Menge der Bilder, Auflösung) sie Dir gestatten, ihre Bilder zu veröffentlichen. Einen Link Deiner Seite mit dazu, damit sie Wissen, in welchem Zusammenhang Du die Bilder zeigst, solltest Du nennen. Vermutlich wird der ein oder andere die Bedingung stellen, dass Du auf seine Webseite verlinkst.
Bei Pressebildern (also von Agenturen oder Unternehmen) steht meist ziemlich klar im Copyright unter welchen Bedingungen und in welchem Zusammenhang die Bilder veröffentlicht werden dürfen.
Grundsätzlich gilt wohl das Urheberrecht, so dass Du es im Zweifel nicht veröffentlichen darfst.


----------



## LukeP (5. Februar 2005)

schade schade .. da wird es wohl das beste sein, die Bilder wieder zu entfernen. es sind immerhin an die 60 Photos & die Urheber alle anzuschreiben ..? Der Aufwand steht mit Sicherheit in keinem sinnvollen Verhaeltnis zum Ergebnis. Erst recht, wenn ich bedenke, dass die Haelfte womoeglich dankend ablehnt oder gar nicht erst reagiert. Publicity hatten die meisten sicher genug, wobei meine Seiten nun weiss gott nicht google-maessig frequentiert sind. Erstaunen tut es mich allerdings schon ein Stueck weit, dass du der Meinung bist, die meisten wuerden sich eher beraubt fuehlen. Zumindest habe ich das so interpretiert. Ich wuerde mich eher geehrt - bestaetigt fuehlen, wenn ich per Zufall Photos von mir im Netz finde. Aber meine Meinung spielt hier nun auch keine Rolle. Hinsichtlich der Pressephotos war ich mir noch am sichersten, dass das Einbinden als legal bezeichnet werden kann. Wie der Name scheinbar verraet, sind sie fuer die Publicity bestimmt. Wer koennte da etwas dagegen haben? Da besteht doch nicht mal im Ansatz die Moeglichkeit, sich mit fremden Federn zu schmuecken. In welchem Rahmen die Bilder usw. gezeigt werden, ist nicht zu vernachlaessigen, aber wenn ich Bilder der 'World Press Photo' Sammlung veroeffentliche,  finde ich es logisch, dass man nicht ueber den naechsten Link auf porno.de kommt. In Anspeilung auf Gesinnung & dergleichen .. Am besten wird es wohl sein, ich veraendere alle Fremdphotos um 20% & gebe sie als die meinigen aus.  Zumindest habe ich gelesen, dass dann das Urheberrecht nicht mehr greift ..


----------



## hpvw (5. Februar 2005)

LukeP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erstaunen tut es mich allerdings schon ein Stueck weit, dass du der Meinung bist, die meisten wuerden sich eher beraubt fuehlen. Zumindest habe ich das so interpretiert.


Das habe ich so nicht gesagt. Aber ich denke, dass die meisten klargestellt haben wollen, woher die Bilder sind, nämlich von ihnen.



			
				LukeP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wuerde mich eher geehrt - bestaetigt fuehlen, wenn ich per Zufall Photos von mir im Netz finde.


Als Privatmensch oder selbstständiger Fotograf, denke ich sehen die meisten das so wie Du.



			
				LukeP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hinsichtlich der Pressephotos war ich mir noch am sichersten, dass das Einbinden als legal bezeichnet werden kann. Wie der Name scheinbar verraet, sind sie fuer die Publicity bestimmt.


Gerade bei Pressefotos steht halt meist sehr genau im Copyright, in wie weit die Bilder verbreitet werden dürfen.
Ich denke bei Pressefotos eher an Fotos von bestimmten Produkten. Da fordern die entsprechenden Unternehmen häufig, dass die Fotos nur veröffentlicht werden dürfen, wenn sie innerhalb eines Artikels auftauchen, in dem es von der Firma oder dem Produkt handelt.
Presseagenturen, die Bilder vom aktuellen Geschehen haben, bieten diese für Geld Zeitungen und anderen Medien an. Somit haben sie ganz sicher ein Interesse daran, dass diese Fotos nicht ohne Bezahlung veröffentlicht werden.

Auf den meisten Seiten, die Pressefotos in diesem oder einem anderen Sinne (Fotos der Labels von ihren Künstlern etc.) wirst Du einen Copyrighthinweis finden, wo auch steht, in wie weit die Bilder auf anderen Seiten veröffentlicht werden dürfen.
Nach dem Urheberrecht gilt halt erstmal ein Verbot, wenn es nicht explizit erlaubt ist.

Von 60 Seiten wirst Du wahrscheinlich auf einigen bereits Hinweise finden, dass Du die Bilder verwenden darfst, somit musst Du vermutlich nicht alle 60 anschreiben.



			
				LukeP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Am besten wird es wohl sein, ich veraendere alle Fremdphotos um 20% & gebe sie als die meinigen aus.  Zumindest habe ich gelesen, dass dann das Urheberrecht nicht mehr greift ..


Das kenne ich so nicht und wäre da sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## LukeP (10. Februar 2005)

Du hast vollkommen recht: es erschien mir gleichfalls etwas suspekt, dass eine Abwandlung des Original-bildes von 20 oder 25% einen selbst zum Urheber machen. Leider konnte ich die Quelle nicht mehr zurueckverfolgen, aber ich werd' es posten, wenn mir die Seite ueber den Weg laufen sollte. viele Gruesse


----------



## Ellie (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
das mit dem Urheberrecht ist eine Sache des Gesetzes und nicht einer Meinung. Hier greift gnadenlos das Urhebergesetz, google mal, dann wird einem schlecht, was man alles NICHT darf. Sich eine Abmahnung von einem klagewütigen Anwalt einzuhandeln kann schneller gehen als einem lieb ist, auch wenn die meisten Menschen damit wohl nie im Leben behelligt werden. 

Und teuer ist es auch, ein paar hundert Euronen kann es schon kosten, ich dachte auch einmal: och, ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn mich jemand abmahnt entferne ich eben das Bild. Leider ein Irrtum, denn die Kosten des Anwaltes, der einen gerade abmahnt muß man übernehmen.

Mit der Veränderung von Fotos, hmmm, das entscheidet zuletzt der Richter, ob und in wieweit deine Retusche ausreicht um als eigenständiges Kunstwerk angesehen zu werden.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (12. Februar 2005)

Ich hoffe, es ist erlaubt, mich hier mit meinen Fragen hintanzuhängen.

Was denn eigentlich laut Copyright-Gesetz überhaupt erlaubt?
Es gibt ja Firmen die sich die Rechte an Pink sichern. Wenn so etwas um sich greift, wird es irgendwann einmal keine Farben, Formen, Photos und Inhalte im Internet mehr geben.
Ich werde hier zuschlagen, und mir die Rechte am Wort "Ich" sichern. Schließlich ist das ja meine Person an sich, und niemand anderes hat ein Recht darauf.---

Aber Ernst beiseite, Spaß herbei:
Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, auf meiner Homepage Film- und Musikkritiken zu veröffentlichen. Um's nicht zu trocken zu gestalten, möchte ich auch Movie-Stills respektive Songtexte mit einbeziehen.

Ist's nun erlaubt oder nicht?
Kann man Zitatrecht oder Datenbankrecht anwenden?

Liebe Grüße, uwe


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Februar 2005)

Um bei z. B. bei Fotos auf der sicheren Seite zu stehen würde ich Fotos mit entsprechenden Lizenzen verwenden. Free Stock ist ein Schlagwort und genial ist z. B. http://www.pixelquelle.de auf der ich viele meiner Fotos zur Verfügung stelle und wie alle anderen User dem Downloader das Recht gebe die Fotos ohne Bezahlung frei zu verwenden (ein kleiner Hinweis auf die Quelle reicht vollkommen aus).

Hoffe mein Tipp ist ein wenig hilfreich  ;-)


----------



## jensen (12. Februar 2005)

Ich klinke mich hier mal mit meinem aktuellen Problem ein:

eine Kundin möchte einen Kinderpflegedienst anbieten, als Namen hat sie sich *"Kindertagespflege Schlumpfhausen"* ausgedacht.

Nun ist meine Aufgabe, einen Flyer zu gestalten. Da ich als Designer dazu verpflichtet bin, alle möglichen Copyrights und Urheberrechte zu beachten, stosse ich auf eben dieses geschützte "Schlumpf" bzw. "Schlumpfhausen".

Logisch, wenn sie ihr Gewerbe so nennt, daß ich auf dem Flyer und auf möglichen anderen Publikationen *Schlümpfe als Gestaltungsmittel * erscheinen lassen werde.

Da sie damit Geld verdient und *mit den rechtlich geschützten Schlümpfen für sich wirbt,* denke ich, daß es dort früher oder später zu Problemen kommen könnte. Da ich dann der Verantwortliche bin, möchte ich mich in der Hinsicht natürlich rechtlich wasserdicht absichern.

Wie kann ich eine Urheberrechtsverletzung vermeiden? Vielleicht indem ich (wie in diesem Thread schon gepostet) eine kostenlose Schriftart mit Schlumpfzeichnungen verwende?

Wer kann mir dazu was sagen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Jens


----------

